# How do you get the chemical/plastic taste out of a new hydration bladder?



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

I have been on a few rides with my new hydration bladder, its a Cyclone Hydration Bladder from wally-world, and it still makes my water taste like chemicals. Any tips on how to get the factory fresh taste out of this thing? I have washed it several times with hot water and dish soap, and let it sit in the refridgerator for days with water in it. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Try Denture Cleaner


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Diluted bleach , rinse , rinse again .


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Diluted bleach , rinse , rinse again .


that does not seem like a good idea to me isn't bleach poisonous


----------



## bRyAZSig228 (Jan 25, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Diluted bleach , rinse , rinse again .


this one is always recommended if you do it right.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

bRyAZSig228 said:


> this one is always recommended if you do it right.


really


----------



## Selftest (Jun 3, 2009)

Second the bleach suggestion. 3:1 ratio water:bleach, shake well, rinse, repeat, rinse, rinse again, maybe hit with some dish soap, rinse again.

The problem is really the brand of bladder. Cheaper stuff. My Camelbacks, Platypus, Hydrostorm stuff has never tasted like plastic. Good luck.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> really


traces of bleach arent gonna kill you.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> that does not seem like a good idea to me isn't bleach poisonous


If ingested in minute quantities it will not hurt you , if however you drink it straight from the bottle .....................


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Bleach is chlorine. Chlorine is added to most drinking water supplies. Going to the pool? Enjoy your swim in the heavily chlorinated water.


----------



## SwampDonkeyDisco (Mar 3, 2010)

its not possible....you can mask it to a certain degree...but in the end you are drinking out of soft plastic....


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

thanks, ill try the bleach. If not ill just get a camelbak brand bladder.


----------



## drvn93 (Apr 29, 2010)

3:1 ratio of bleach is way to strong. I have worked in restaurants and you only need a small capful per gallon of h20 for cleaning or disinfecting.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

fill with everclear. drink.

repeat if you can.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd agree that bleach is a good way to go for most hydration bags, but in a much milder solution than 3:1. Camelbak recommends (or used to when I got mine) a mild bleach solution themselves. Vinegar solutions might work too. Somewhat depends on the material used, not all hydration bags are made of the same plastics...try the manufacturer's recommendation first. Some plastics just don't work well. I'm sure Wallymartworld always picks the finest food grade materials


----------



## JZazzi (Oct 20, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> Try Denture Cleaner


Yep, works exceptionally well.

-J


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

nachomc said:


> fill with everclear. drink.
> 
> repeat if you can.


Actually it works pretty well. Vodka, Gin, White Rum. Any clear liquor.

or

A very mild solution of bleach, (nowhere near 3:1) at most, half a capful in 2 Liters. Shake well. Leave it in a few minutes. Run it all out through the tube. Rinse well.


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

Everclear, now theres an idea! LOL
Youre probably correct about the top shelf quality used in this product, it probably contains lead based something or another out of China. I'll try the bleach and if that doesnt work Ill go with some everclear. If that doesnt work, ill take it back and go buy a camelbak


----------



## swoll_929 (Oct 11, 2009)

use one tbs of baking soda w/ one cup of water. shake, drain. Then use one tbs of lime juice w/ one cup of water. shake, rinse. 
I usually just eyeball the amounts, both chemicals are light enough not to eat your pack even if you use too much. 
But everclear does sound like much more fun...


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> that does not seem like a good idea to me isn't bleach poisonous


Diluted being the key word. Also, wash well with warm soapy water after bleaching, and then rinse well with hot water. good to go!


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

gsxunv04 said:


> I have been on a few rides with my new hydration bladder, its a Cyclone Hydration Bladder from wally-world, and it still makes my water taste like chemicals. Any tips on how to get the factory fresh taste out of this thing? I have washed it several times with hot water and dish soap, and let it sit in the refridgerator for days with water in it. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!


Follow the advice below, or just use it more.


----------



## chewymilk99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well I've never used a hydra bag from walmart. I did buy a sports bottle from them (not a bike bottle just a normal bottle) and the taste never went away. When I get a new bladder for the camelback I mix one half a teaspoon (that's 1/2) of bleach to 3 liter's of water. Amd let sit over night. But even that dosent "remove" the taste. I mostly just mix 3:1 of icedtea or gatoraid or something. Just enought to kill the flavor. As far as bleach killing you. Just think of all the pool water you've drank in your life. Too much bleach would degrade the plastic the bag is made of. Trust me pollyetheline is more dangerous than a little bleach.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Bleach isn't gonna kill ya in small quantities. In fact, it'd probably make it less likely to kill ya since It disinfects. Granted the smell of bleach might take a bit to go away and make it seem like your water tastes like bleach, but that's just a smell. You don't use bleach much do you? Last time I used it was when I sprayed down the bathroom with mildew remover and it made the water I rinsed with taste like bleach for a day or so.

I'm glad that my Deuter (Source bladder) never had a taste problem.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Varaxis said:


> Bleach isn't gonna kill ya in small quantities. In fact, it'd probably make it less likely to kill ya since It disinfects. Granted the smell of bleach might take a bit to go away and make it seem like your water tastes like bleach, but that's just a smell. You don't use bleach much do you? Last time I used it was when I sprayed down the bathroom with mildew remover and it made the water I rinsed with taste like bleach for a day or so.
> 
> I'm glad that my Deuter (Source bladder) never had a taste problem.


i know its not super bad for you in small amounts, but it just doesn't seem like some thing you wanna put in what you drink from.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> i know its not super bad for you in small amounts, but it just doesn't seem like some thing you wanna put in what you drink from.


Its better than the bacteria you get if you dont use the bleach . It only requires less than a teaspoon , then rinse with warm water a couple of times .


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Its better than the bacteria you get if you dont use the bleach . It only requires less than a teaspoon , then rinse with warm water a couple of times .


two things the first is ya i guess so. the second is dio was born in 1942?!?!?!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> two things the first is ya i guess so. the second is dio was born in 1942?!?!?!


Yes he was .


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Yes he was .


wow he wasn't that old bummer


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

Lemon juice works great for removing plastic odors. Just squeeze a whole lemon, or two into the bladder, and fill with water. Let it sit overnight, rinse the next day, and you're good to go. A teaspoon full of vanilla extract works well too, if you don't have lemons.


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

Fill it with piss. Drain. Enjoy your new non-plastic tasting bladder.  

Bleach is the way to go. It will not kill you.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

medieval said:


> Lemon juice works great for removing plastic odors. Just squeeze a whole lemon, or two into the bladder, and fill with water. Let it sit overnight, rinse the next day, and you're good to go. A teaspoon full of vanilla extract works well too, if you don't have lemons.


when your camelbak is full of lemons, make lemonade!


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

Just a bit of lemon/lime juice in a bit of water. Swoosh it around and all tastes will be gone.


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> that does not seem like a good idea to me isn't bleach poisonous


What do you think your local water is sanitized with?

What do you think food preparation surfaces in restaurants and food service companies are cleaned with?

I hear punctuation marks are also poisonous to some.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

That plastic taste is caused by Phthalates. Strongly believed to cause deformed male genitalia. Google it. Found in all soft plastics. 

Happy trails!


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Baking soda water helps. Let it soak for a good while and then rinse well.

-Brett


----------



## SwampDonkeyDisco (Mar 3, 2010)

stumblemumble said:


> That plastic taste is caused by Phthalates. Strongly believed to cause deformed male genitalia. Google it. Found in all soft plastics.
> 
> Happy trails!


That explains the slight curve to the left...


----------



## pode (Sep 30, 2008)

i have always used lemon juice worked great for me and its edible and not poison.


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

I have had success with denture cleaner.


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

thanks for the tips, the baking soda/lemon juice combo seemed to work a great deal. It makes drinking the water tolerable now. I dont have denture cleaner readily accessible or I would give it a try.


----------

